# Can you see it?



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The 'thing' isn't out of place in this environment - just where it is!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

a squirrel in the middle if the bough of the biggest tree.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

No. You'd expect to see a squirrel up a tree.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I can never get these!!!


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't know the answer,but I do like the photo.very nice.


----------



## Bedlingtondoodle (Oct 1, 2011)

Is it in the V of the tree, looks like a (dead) rabbit


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

It looks like ....I don't like to say it.........oh well, a dead rabbit hiding in the tree


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bedlingtondoodle said:


> Is it in the V of the tree, looks like a (dead) rabbit


Now it's been pointed out .... so can I!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes, a dead rabbit up a tree. Don't know how it got there, someone said buzzards drop them sometimes and they fall into trees. It clearly had Mixamatosis, possibly someone had put it there, as it was right next to the path.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> Yes, a dead rabbit up a tree. Don't know how it got there, someone said buzzards drop them sometimes and they fall into trees. It clearly had Mixamatosis, possibly someone had put it there, as it was right next to the path.


I'm always hanging rabbits in trees. Stops Alfie picking them up next time we pass that way


----------

